# Bentley Manual Release



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone know if/when a Bentley manual will come out for this motor? Since the 1.4t has been around in Europe for a while, you would think a manual would have been released by now. Anyone know the typical time frame? 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd love to get my hands on one too. I'm going to try emailing them!


----------

